# C-MAP vs Navionics in the ENP?



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I just got a new Raymarine Dragonfly 5 pro as a gift and it doesn't have Navionics. Just wondering if I'm missing out?


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I just got a new Raymarine Dragonfly 5 pro as a gift and it doesn't have Navionics. Just wondering if I'm missing out?


 Take a look at Florida Marine Tracks. Highly impressed.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

floridascuba said:


> Take a look at Florida Marine Tracks. Highly impressed.


I did and the price is $500+! Or did I get bad info on pricing?


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I did and the price is $500+! Or did I get bad info on pricing?


No. That's about right.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I emailed them and Raymarine doesn't support it unfortunately. I've never owned a gps so the c-map will be good enough for now.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I did and the price is $500+! Or did I get bad info on pricing?


Its $375 for the South half of Florida. You get what you pay for. The imagery data on this chip which covers 1/2 of Florida is about 24 gb and blows all the other options away on resolution, navigation information and accuracy. Maps are like tires. You can run sears specials in your units and run around guessing or wondering or run michelin pilot sports and know exactly where to run. If FMT put the effort and time into mapping that some of the other guys do, offering a chip for $100 would be no problem but it wouldn't be the same product either. The intent to was to develop the very best. Check it out and you can see some examples in the videos how Navionics stacks up in S. FL. FloridaMarineTracks.com


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Egrets Landing said:


> Its $375 for the South half of Florida. You get what you pay for. The imagery data on this chip which covers 1/2 of Florida is about 24 gb and blows all the other options away on resolution, navigation information and accuracy. Maps are like tires. You can run sears specials in your units and run around guessing or wondering or run michelin pilot sports and know exactly where to run. If FMT put the effort and time into mapping that some of the other guys do, offering a chip for $100 would be no problem but it wouldn't be the same product either. The intent to was to develop the very best. Check it out and you can see some examples in the videos how Navionics stacks up in S. FL. FloridaMarineTracks.com


I have done the comparison and FMT is very nice. I just wish my Raymarine device supported it.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I have done the comparison and FMT is very nice. I just wish my Raymarine device supported it.


FMT would love to provide it, but the mfg has to want to support it. I dont think the Raymarine folks are totally opposed but it does not seem to be a priority for them either. I think the idea that there would be more alternatives coming to the market was not something that most of the gps mfgs. had thought much about a few years ago. And if they knew how many people are not buying their machines as a result of limiting the map options they may see things differently. I know for fact that a plethora of Garmin and Humminbird folks switched away to Navico just to run FMT because they were so dissatisfied with their Navionics options and Garmin map. The more people complain about that I think the faster they will open up their platforms to new alternatives such as FMT. They want to sell units and avoid loosing sales so if adding mapping options helps change the mood, it seems everyone would be happy.


----------

